

Kyle Bragger on Redesigns - JCB_K
http://kylewritescode.com/post/5765628257/on-redesigns

======
code_duck
It's a good exercise and fun to take share your ideas for redesigning a
popular site. What's silly is when people arrogantly and sophomorically
proclaim their designs to be far superior to the existing site.

------
d_rwin
Informed design decision towards the aesthetics or usability greatly inspires
the experience. Design and redesign is subjective to the process. Redesign is
a process to undo the mistakes of past and create a better experience.
Relative focus on present designs is greatly influenced. And for a community,
has its subjective sense too. Design standards another plus.

------
MattArnold
I notice Kyle Bragger listed Lobster as a web design element. I'm not familiar
with the term in this context, and Google has not so far availed me. I'm
curious. Would someone more knowledgeable fill me in? Thanks in advance.

~~~
mccutchen
He's referring to the Lobster free web font, which is showing up on more and
more sites these days:
[http://www.google.com/webfonts/family?family=Lobster&sub...](http://www.google.com/webfonts/family?family=Lobster&subset=latin)

------
d_rwin
a very apt note » @globalmoxie: In data viz (& design in general), decoration
is fine as long as it doesn't get in the way. Decoration = good, noise = bad.
@noahi #uiewamt

